# Solved: Need Help to assign write permission on IIS FTP Virtual Directory by script.



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

I could create an FTP Virtual Directory by command using *iisftpdr*
but I need to also add write permission to it. I couldn't find a way to do that

can anyone please help me about this?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

I found the way to fix it. 
for those who maybe having the same problem just use *adsutil.vbs* you can find the script in *C:\Inetpub\AdminScripts*


----------

